# Slow and Steady - 90 gallon build



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

so, after a few months of having my nano (and not killing anything yet) I decided it was time to step it up.

I decided to go with the glass-holes.com 3000gph overflow kit and dual 3/4 returns.










The stand is in progress right now. 
keep in mind, I have never used a saw before and never considered myself handy, but I bought all the tools and just learned as I went along. 
I guess for the price of the tools, I could have just bought a new stand but I am a new home owner and figured having a shop in the garage might be handy and a cool new hobby 

So now the work begins. Don't judge my choice of beer, it gets the job done fast.










Frame almost done. Boy am I thankful for princess auto's sale on clamps.










Skinned with 1/2" pre finished ply. Wood filler is my best friend at this point



















1st coat of prime went down this weekend. I used Zinsser Cover Stain, going to sand it down and add another coat.

I want to paint the outside a solid black with a professional looking semi gloss finish and leave the inside white so its easy to see everything in the sump with the lights on.

I still need to decide how i'm going to mount the doors. Im leaning towards insert doors for a clean modern look, but overlay might be more within the realm of my skill set 










So considering that I generally stray from DIY because I find it can look pretty ratty looking, I'm pretty proud of my handy work so far!

Once i complete my cabinet, this will be the next phase of the project - A dedicated salt mixing and quarantine room. Subject to change of course.

I am still looking around for some ideas/plans for plumbing my mixing containers - which also reminds me... 
i've never plumbed anything in my life either, so this should be fun! It will be good practice for the tank plumbing at least.










(My girlfriend had a bit of a nervous breakdown when she saw my plans for our basement storage lol it wasn't pretty.)

Anyway...I'm aiming to complete the build around christmas time since i'll be able to write a few pieces of equipment down on my list for santa if i'm nice for the rest of the year.

Thanks for checking out my post, any tips or suggestions would be FANTASTIC. Im actually looking for some skimmer recommendations and some ideas for sump/fuge designs so let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Great build following along.*

Step 1. Great choice of beer. My favourite for price point, think of all the money you are saving. You can buy good equipment now for tank.

Step 2. Your stand looks amazing. Keep up the good work.

Step 3. The never ending battle with SPOUSE for bigger and better tanks. Good luck with that one too.

p.s. Don't actually tell her how much you are spending, trust me it helps.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

To save money build your own sump. 30 or 40 breeder will be perfect. My sump cost me a total of $50 but i was lucky i found a 40B for only $20. 

if you're not in a rush keep checking the classifieds. 

Do not skimp on your skimmer. Great skimmers come up for sale pretty often, join Aquarium Pros (it's a total PIA to join but is worth it to access the classifieds. Just make stuff up to fill in the required fields) 

When you go slow and keep an eye out for used deals you can get set up pretty "cheap"

I just bought a Brute at Lowes for $20 to mix water in. It was on sale. You have to make sure it is food safe plastic. Just Google the # on the bottom of the can. 

Good luck.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Step 1. Great choice of beer. My favourite for price point, think of all the money you are saving. You can buy good equipment now for tank.
> 
> Step 2. Your stand looks amazing. Keep up the good work.
> 
> ...


Thanks  I might actually have to go with a cheaper beer soon, i keep eyeing the PC brand at the beer store haha.

and, i told her she can pick out whatever reef safe fish she likes because nothing she liked was going in the nano haha but im probably going to take down the nano and sell my dumb/lazy axolotls to make room and alleviate some maintenance woes.



fesso clown said:


> To save money build your own sump. 30 or 40 breeder will be perfect. My sump cost me a total of $50 but i was lucky i found a 40B for only $20.
> 
> if you're not in a rush keep checking the classifieds.
> 
> ...


Thanks, ill check out aquarium pros!

For buckets, i was actually thinking of going with something from dedicated plastic tanks.

they have a nice flat front near the base for adding bulkheads and plumbing.

http://www.plastictanks.ca/product.php?prod_id=01406

originally, i was thinking 25 gallons would be enough to have for water changes, plus qt.. but now im having second thoughts  space is kind of an issue for my townhouse


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

So, I'm a bone head. 

I should have done some more research on skimmers before I started the stand. The clearance in my stand is a little short. 

I've only got about 38 x 22.5" high to work with inside the stand so I guess I'm going to try liquidate what I have made already and write it off as a learning experience... 

Just a minor set back, but at least I'm not that far into things yet.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

If you make the total height about 35", that will allow you plenty of room and put your stand at a nice viewing level


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

CamH said:


> If you make the total height about 35", that will allow you plenty of room and put your stand at a nice viewing level


That's what I'm thinking too. Though, I might bump it up to 37.5 to put me at 30" clearance inside


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stand height*

I like taller stands as well as its nice to stand back and view tank 
without crouching to see things..
Looking great so far
Cheers 
tom


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats a good looking stand! I built one just like it for a project a few years ago! Following along.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

duckhams said:


> Thats a good looking stand! I built one just like it for a project a few years ago! Following along.


Thanks! Well, I feel lucky that I get to rebuild it (kindof) at least I know I can do a better job now. I like your setup, how did you have the frag tank mounted? You just have me an idea to incorporate into my build.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

arturo said:


> Thanks! Well, I feel lucky that I get to rebuild it (kindof) at least I know I can do a better job now. I like your setup, how did you have the frag tank mounted? You just have me an idea to incorporate into my build.


Ok you'll have to excuse the poor quality of the pictures, they were just for my own reference as I built 2 of these stands with floating frag tanks. It was a great place to have the tank, LED mounted and concealed above to light it. I sold the setup a few years back, but always loved that stand and the floating frag tank. 
I wish I'd drilled the bottom of the frag tank for the plumbing though, not the side, it would have been much tidier.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks awesome duckhams, was hard to tell what was supporting it in the first pic, but now it makes sense!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

arturo said:


> Looks awesome duckhams, was hard to tell what was supporting it in the first pic, but now it makes sense!


Let me know if you need a hand or have any questions!

-Elliott


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

probably is too late, but would suggest using shower under pad on the bottom of the stand.

I installed it for this setup and no regrets. It stopped a lot of water going on the hardwood floors under and around the stand

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=135402

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

sig said:


> probably is too late, but would suggest using shower under pad on the bottom of the stand.
> 
> I installed it for this setup and no regrets. It stopped a lot of water going on the hardwood floors under and around the stand
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=135402


Not too late at all, I'm starting a new stand from scratch still. Thanks for the tip


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Looking good buddy. Pond liner in the stand is a must, worth the investment for sure.

Keep it going.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Any skimmer suggestions anyone?

I want to go mixed reef with room to stock heavily. What are your thoughts? Im looking at this guy right here

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/AquaMaxx-ConeS-CO-1-In-Sump-Protein-Skimmer-175-Gallons.html

Seems to be perfect on paper, but should i maybe go the next level up? I have heard in some cases when people have too much skimmer for bioload, it doesnt skim, but im not sure how much is TOO much.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can always check reviews on marine depot website. 
After having Reef Octopus >>>VERTEX >> Buble magus (3 different models), I personally will buy only BM for performance/quietness and price

for your 90G I would recommend this one

http://www.marinedepot.com/Bubble_M...kimmers-Bubble_Magus-4W05001-FIPSISNW-vi.html

http://www.marinedepot.com/in-sump-protein-skimmer.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

sig said:


> you can always check reviews on marine depot website.
> After having Reef Octopus >>>VERTEX >> Buble magus (3 different models), I personally will buy only BM for performance/quietness and price
> 
> for your 90G I would recommend this one
> ...


Thanks sig,

i think something got lost in the link, but do you mean the curve 5 with 140gal capacity?

I'm also trying to figure out a good sump design. After the hick-up with my stand needing to be rebuilt, i've been putting it off (sorry paul, im getting the ball rolling again)
I was going to go with a prefab sump because of the cost, but all of them seem to have bulkheads that are too small for my drains. so custom it is.
here are my thoughts so far

drain -> skimmer -> return <-fuge
or 
drain -> skimmer -> fuge -> return

Pros & cons?

Id also rather use floss over filter socks, or no socks at all, seems pointless with my style of overflow.

Any other reading you guys could point me to would be awesome because quite honestly, the sump has stumped me the most so far.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Id go for a Vertex Omega 130, or the Omega 150 if you plan to stock heavy or upgrade later on. I have an Omega 130 on our mid-stocked 75 gallon and it pulls this out after a couple days.
I tried the bubble magus skimmers and didn't find them to be as consistent as the Vertex Omega's. Plus the pumps are a lot quieter than most. 
I also loved my reef octopus but the OTP pump was too loud for me and the Omega 130 was a better fit for our system.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

arturo said:


> Thanks sig,
> 
> i think something got lost in the link, but do you mean the curve 5 with 140gal capacity?
> 
> ...


This is basically what you're thinking of just without the fuge section on the right. Now that its running, I wish I had eliminated the baffle on the left and had the skimmer in the drain section leaving more space to orient the skimmer and reactors etc, which all create bubbles at some point. Then just add a simple bubble trap before the return and a nice big fuge on the right. 
Having the fuge on the right will help you control the flow to that section. If its before the return and after the skimmer section you're stuck with the higher flow from your drains. (my sump is a bit messy right now )


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

arturo said:


> Thanks sig,
> 
> i think something got lost in the link, but do you mean the curve 5 with 140gal capacity?
> 
> ...


1) All skimmers are mostly overrated. I run 5 on total of 80g with medium bioload and it is OK. For more water, better go with 7

2) I am not using socks. Difficult to wash, do not absorb waste as floss when dirty and if not installed properly can overflow out from the sump. I use pieces of floss from Big All and replace it twice a week. It perfectly stops waste and air babbles. Below is picture of my drain line.

3) Position of the skimmer could depend on the brand. Some skimmers are very sensitive to the water level changes and require it to be constant. In my previous set up , I was able to run BM in the drain chamber. Now I have it drain >> skimmer>>> return.

4) I do not have a fuge, because I have nothing to refuge there and if it is not set up properly it will just became waste storage area.

5) All my sumps were designed in the easiest way and very convenient(for me), because I can do water changes without stopping the cycle. I can drain 10G (weekly WC) from my sump but circulation (drain/return) will continue.

6) skimmer cap after 4 days. On the inside cap walls ~ 1/8" of crap. I really happy with BMs skimmer, but I have no clue regarding the service they offer in case something happen. I never had a problem with these in 3 years having 3 models

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/return_resized_zpsvgvoxlgd.jpg.html]http://[/URL]



[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/skimmer_resized_zps9ywqj9ne.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

sig said:


> 4) I do not have a fuge, because I have nothing to refuge there and if it is not set up properly it will just became waste storage area.


I am aware of the waste issue, and I can also agree with the side of the debate where nutrient export is almost unnoticeable or testable.

My reasoning for having a fuge is because I want to keep a mandarin.

Could I maintain a good population without?


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

arturo said:


> I am aware of the waste issue, and I can also agree with the side of the debate where nutrient export is almost unnoticeable or testable.
> 
> My reasoning for having a fuge is because I want to keep a mandarin.
> 
> Could I maintain a good population without?


It is possible. But gives this a read before you go any further, I think this is pretty cool. You can just shake them out in the display to feed the mandarin. http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/f76/copepod-amphipod-farm-211330.html


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

duckhams said:


> It is possible. But gives this a read before you go any further, I think this is pretty cool. You can just shake them out in the display to feed the mandarin.


Was there supposed to be a link?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

arturo said:


> I am aware of the waste issue, and I can also agree with the side of the debate where nutrient export is almost unnoticeable or testable.
> 
> My reasoning for having a fuge is because I want to keep a mandarin.
> 
> Could I maintain a good population without?


You don't need a refugium to sustain a good pod population, but it is extremely helpful for starting one and keeping it going long-term. They will breed just as well in rubble intersects, porous rock and gravel provided your tank's population isn't getting to them before they can find each other. That means if you really want to encourage their growth you need to leave the tank without fish for a couple months, or add enough so that the pods breed faster than they are eaten by the fish.

The biggest advantage to the refugium for keeping zooplankton populations high is that due to the low flow and the thick macro algae there will always be the most dense population in the refugium, allowing them to breed, and more importantly, allowing you to turn off the return and effectively feed them phytoplankton without it dispersing through your large system.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

CamH said:


> Was there supposed to be a link?


Oh, yes, sorry. :http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/f76/copepod-amphipod-farm-211330.html


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

duckhams said:


> Oh, yes, sorry. :http://www.thereeftank.com/forums/f76/copepod-amphipod-farm-211330.html


Culturing them separately is for sure ideal, but can be time consuming. Not sure why he set it up that way, its quite complicated and seems inefficient. Right away I see he put mostly XL amphipods who eat copepods in a system made for the reproduction of copepods.

The most important part is keeping everything sterile, everything should be well rinsed and your culture water should never be put into your tank.

For complete instructions, and an easy setup that is extremely effective:
http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/c90/c199/Rotifers-101-c200.html


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

goobafish said:


> Culturing them separately is for sure ideal, but can be time consuming. Not sure why he set it up that way, its quite complicated and seems inefficient. Right away I see he put mostly XL amphipods who eat copepods in a system made for the reproduction of copepods.
> 
> The most important part is keeping everything sterile, everything should be well rinsed and your culture water should never be put into your tank.
> 
> ...


The corrugated plastic method can be adopted for a small refugium compartment in a sump for the purpose of feeding a mandarin. The corrugated plastic sheets could be easily removed and shaken out to collect the live pods, and then target fed to the mandarin. This would ensure the mandarin was fed, instead of setting up a 'fuge and hoping enough pods get in to the display for him to survive. 
I like to rotifer bucket method too, easy to store and maintain. But still a separate system.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

duckhams said:


> The corrugated plastic method can be adopted for a small refugium compartment in a sump for the purpose of feeding a mandarin. The corrugated plastic sheets could be easily removed and shaken out to collect the live pods, and then target fed to the mandarin. This would ensure the mandarin was fed, instead of setting up a 'fuge and hoping enough pods get in to the display for him to survive.


Isn't this exactly the same as having a refugium with cheato, and giving the cheato a shake in your display? Or even having any sort of refugium and dipping a strainer in? At least with the macro algae you get some nutrient export/water clarity benefits.

Side note: a really good way to check on your pod population if you have a refugium, give the cheato a shake with your hand and take a look at the return pump to see what comes out.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

goobafish said:


> Isn't this exactly the same as having a refugium with cheato, and giving the cheato a shake in your display? Or even having any sort of refugium and dipping a strainer in? At least with the macro algae you get some nutrient export/water clarity benefits.
> 
> Side note: a really good way to check on your pod population if you have a refugium, give the cheato a shake with your hand and take a look at the return pump to see what comes out.


That's true, it is. It's just personal preference, I think the corrugated plastic would be easier to harvest from and target feed than chaeto. Less mess, easier to see your pod population and so on. But again, totally personal preference. The added nutrient export is a big plus with the chaeto, but you could still have a ball of chaeto above the corrugated plastic pod farm. Win win.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

This is all super helpful! Thanks guys


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

👍 looking forward to seeing how it goes!


----------

